
Modern Mobility: Palm WebOS Dev accounts Now FREE :) Get it - newsit
http://modernmobility.blogspot.com/2010/04/palm-webos-dev-accounts-now-free-get-it.html
======
fierarul
Considering Palm is looking for a buyer and their chief developer just
resigned, does it really matter that a dev account is now free ?

I looks to me more like a sign that the whole thing might be discontinued
shortly so why would anyone invest their time in something that looks like a
dying platform ?

The $99 wasn't a problem, except for people that just wanted to make some free
apps.

------
sjs382
Blogspam, but here is the registration link if you're interested:
[https://developer.palm.com/index.php?option=com_content&...](https://developer.palm.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&layout=page&id=1875)

------
locopati
Flagging this because the story itself has no link to the free registration
and the Palm dev site makes no mention of this. There is no proof and other
sites I've found mentioning this are link bait (with irrelevant links in the
story).

------
i386
Seems a bit late now. They should have been encouraging people to write apps
for their struggling platform and made it free from day one.

